# Sneaky good team?



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

:rimshotx:

From Grantland

http://www.peachtreehoops.com/2012/10/9/3480512/atlanta-hawks-get-love-from-grantland



> The Sneaky Good Team, in Their Way
> 
> Atlanta Hawks
> 
> ...


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

..so, nobody?

This team might actually be more fun to watch than previous years. It will be interesting to see how the offense changes, if it does at all. I just don't know if Larry Drew knows enough about basketball.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This team will be more fun to watch but will ultimately win less, IMO.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

How much less, do you think?

It feels like the Hawks are just treading water until they can sell the team. Missing out on Dwight Howard sucked.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I see the Hawks as the 10th or 11th seed in the East this season. If John Wall plays 65+ games this season, I think the Wizards will finish ahead of the Hawks.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I don't understand why the Hawks didn't go all in on the rebuild. Half measures don't work in this league, and I expect them to be around the 10/11 seed also.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I could see them fighting for a playoff spot, though I'd rather them fighting for ping pong balls.

I'm sure they didn't do a full on rebuild because the offers weren't there. You don't want to trade Josh Smith or Al Horford for late lotto picks, that's not going to help the cause at all either (nor is it going to make the team more appealing to potential owners). Unloading JJ and Marvin was pretty huge, and I could absolutely see it changing the chemistry of the team in a good way. I don't really care how the team fares in terms of record though, I'm just happy they are making moves and heading in the right direction.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> I don't understand why the Hawks didn't go all in on the rebuild. Half measures don't work in this league, and I expect them to be around the 10/11 seed also.


What would going all in look like?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

GO is probably right about the offers not being there, but I hoped they would have unloaded Josh this offseason for a package like a Monta Ellis/Larry Sanders/lottery first or Paul Millsap/Gordon Hayward/mid first or something to that effect.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, I don't know if Utah or Milwaukee gives up that much for a soon-to-be free agent who probably wouldn't want to stay in either city.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

ATLien said:


> What would going all in look like?


Horford and Josh Smith should have been moved. All in.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

40 wins and a much more appealing style of basketball.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

RollWithEm said:


> I see the Hawks as the 10th or 11th seed in the East this season. If John Wall plays 65+ games this season, I think the Wizards will finish ahead of the Hawks.


The Wizards have the potential to surprise people, but not if John Wall misses any more than a handful of games. Him either taking the next step or not is essentially the Wizards' season in my opinion.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

ATLien said:


> Yeah, I don't know if Utah or Milwaukee gives up that much for a soon-to-be free agent who probably wouldn't want to stay in either city.


This. No way in hell he would want to stay Milwaukee. If he has a change of heart, then we'll talk.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> Horford and Josh Smith should have been moved. All in.


Horford is an underpaid all-star, and Smith is an expiring contract. Not sure moving them would have been smart.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

My biggest fear as a Pacers fan is that we end up like the Hawks. Solid team every year but can't get past the second round or ever be a serious threat. Getting rid of Joe Johnson was a good move for them but I think they need to consider blowing the entire thing up and rebuild.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

What do you mean fear, you're already there :laugh:. How are you going to get your franchise player? Free agency?


----------

